# Kiko Loureiro - Enfermo



## 777 (Jul 23, 2008)

I started learning this earlier on and am not sure what the picking technique is for the intro riff , aternate hybrid or whichever andi cant see it coz its so fast in the video can anyone help me out ? 

VIDEO:
YouTube - Kiko Loureiro Enfermo

TAB[GP5]
Enfermo Guitar Pro Tab by Kiko Loureiro @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow... that's a really great piece. Thanks, man.


----------



## 777 (Jul 23, 2008)

ANYONE know the picking pattern for this ??


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2008)

777 said:


> ANYONE know the picking pattern for this ??



hehe, didn't you just post the video of the song with his picking hand clearly visible?


----------



## stubhead (Jul 24, 2008)

It looks like straight alternate picking to me. Look at the section at 0:58 - he's alternate-picking, even when he _could_ have swept a few notes. (OR "efficiency"-picked them, whatever you want to call it). Great alternate picking technique is the _starting_ point for sweeping, if you can't stop a sweep in the middle and reverse it it'll dead-end your playing eventually.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 24, 2008)

Kiko's just awesome
Here's a live clip that just kills. (great feeling in this tune)
Nice lead tone out of a recto too!


----------



## Wiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Kiko is a beast!!!! Escaping is still my favorite off that album. I'll try to learn the tab you posted in about 15 years when I'm ready


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 24, 2008)

Kiko is a great player.
I met him a couple of times.
Too bad he is a complete *asshole*.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 24, 2008)

I love Kiko, also love his current solo album. just awesome!

I thought he played brunettie amps?


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 24, 2008)

He's jumped amps a couple times in the last few years.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Kiko is a great player.
> I met him a couple of times.
> Too bad he is a complete *asshole*.



Why is he an asshole? Tabloid time!


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 27, 2008)

Wiz said:


> Rachmaninoff said:
> 
> 
> > Kiko is a great player.
> ...


I've been really close to him a couple of times, on workshops, shows, etc. He acts like a "superstar", he mistreats his fans, he doesn't respect his fellow band members, he doesn't respect the roadies and the guys who are working there, and so on. The personality of this guy is widely known here in Brazil.

But his technique is outstanding, no doubt.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd never heard that tune before, it shows he is a monster player. Its got some parts that are pretty interesting. I'd like to learn some of it but my guitarpro isn't version 5. I'll have to update it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 15, 2010)

I know this is an old thread. But I may have found, your answer. Watch this.





Rachmaninoff said:


> I've been really close to him a couple of times, on workshops, shows, etc. He acts like a "superstar", he mistreats his fans, he doesn't respect his fellow band members, he doesn't respect the roadies and the guys who are working there, and so on. The personality of this guy is widely known here in Brazil.
> 
> But his technique is outstanding, no doubt.


That's sad to hear.

I really wanted to meet him one day.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 17, 2010)

How have I missed this? No apologies for the necro-bump - you just made my day. And what kind of guitar is that? I don't recognize it at all.


----------



## Metaljim (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> How have I missed this? No apologies for the necro-bump - you just made my day. And what kind of guitar is that? I don't recognize it at all.



It's his signature model from Tagima.


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a Tagima..Brazilian company..thats a custom of his sig model..I want to play one so bad


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ Man you guys are FAST! I just got back from their web site and you've already answered. Thanks, though. They do look pretty cool (at least his signature one).


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 17, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> I know this is an old thread. But I may have found, your answer. Watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent-looking DVD - it's a shame that for some reason RockHouse DVD's seem to be hard to acquire over here. Still, you can import them from the US quite reasonably.


----------



## K-Roll (Feb 17, 2010)

ehm, I am not quite sure if he still plays Tagima as currently you may see him touring with his ESP edwards signature.. anyway, he acts like a pussy, that is for sure, I'd say he is even a bigger prima donna than his majesty mr. Malmsteen used to be heh.. but that is the burden of being a guitargod


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> How have I missed this? No apologies for the necro-bump - you just made my day. And what kind of guitar is that? I don't recognize it at all.


I know it's his sig model but I think it's a custom one because, they don't come in that color. Here's a some more videos.


----------

